# I'm in tears.....its so beautiful



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That is a great vid and great horses. There is a group of them at our state horse expo every year. Every year I drool over them.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Haha! I almst got to ride one but it didnt happen!(


----------

